
Hydrothermal vent models and the origins of life - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/37/currents/the-fly-in-the-primordial-soup
======
mooreds
I can't access the original article at present, but just finished reading"The
Vital Question" by Nick Lane which covers some of the same topic.

Highly recommended. Dense. Thought provoking. It really made me think about
first principles of life, and how one gets from inorganic to organic systems
by bootstrapping, slowly. It seems complex life was really a stroke of luck,
at least according to his hypothesis.

He does make a lot of pronouncements that o wasn't qualified to judge. And
name drops often enough that I found it tedious.

Seems like this is an area of ongoing research and I will be interested to
read following on articles/books in a few years.

